# Substrate - which type



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I am undecided on what substrate to use...

I have had success in my 240G with silica sand, but not sure this is the best for my pets (color, health -it's sharp you know). I was entertaining the thought of using peat moss mixed with the beige silica sand.... Thoughts?

I need a lot of substrate, so suggest that I purchase tahitian moon sand - my wife is already mad enough that her kitchen won't be completed this year, but money that we apparently "don't have" is going to set up the fish tanks.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

For that big of a tank, I would go with a smaller river gravel. Brownish and natural would look good.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Small black gravel FTW


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

black sand or small black gravel.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I spent my day today reading about Colorquartz Aggregate from 3M. I think I might try this out, as it has had some good reviews from what I have read.

Playsand could always be an option also - but then I have to rinse.... rinse... rinse.... rinse...... ......

Anybody want to make some moeny rinsing play sand?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i say blk sand/gravel


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I just switched my tank to a small stone called red river shot. I like it a lot better than the larger stone I had before. The brownish red really brings out the red in the P's too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> I just switched my tank to a small stone called red river shot. I like it a lot better than the larger stone I had before. The brownish red really brings out the red in the P's too.


Looks amazing I love it


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

SeedlessOne got some of that black 3M Quartz and it looks great. Here is the thread when he first switched it out. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=179198


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

lo4life said:


> SeedlessOne got some of that black 3M Quartz and it looks great. Here is the thread when he first switched it out. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=179198


Thank you for the post. I had not seen a picture with pygos, and it certainly brings out the colors nicely. If I am able to pick some of this up locally, i will go ahead and use it. I have not read one complaint thus far about it.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I don't often purchase things in Canada, since I live close to the USA border, and I just got reminded why.

For a 50lbs bag, they want $58 CAD - and this is a wholesale price (reason being the local distributor will just let me order it under his account, as long as I pick it up, as it is such a small order being just 500lbs approximately).

It is unbelievable how much cheaper items are in the USA. The bulkheads for my tank were about 1/3 the price in the USA as well.


----------

